# Pure breed rabbit registry? Ear tattooing and trying to trace origins of rabbit



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

I need to find out if there are any way of tracing a possibly stolen rabbit to get it back to its owners

Both ears are tattooed and we are trying to see if there is any pure breed rabbit registry or anything!

Help would be brilliant thanks!!!!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

there the British rabbit council index


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

Most rabbits are ringed, but imports from abroad are ear-tattooed. You will need to contact the British Rabbit Council to see if they have any details for the tattoo number.
index
What breed is it?

Here is some information on reading imported ear tattoos:
With the rabbit facing you, read the left ear first.
HOLLAND: Example: 8JB 5217 translates as ( 8 ) the year (JB) the local rabbit club (5) the fifth month (17) the seventeenth rabbit of that breed tattooed.
BELGIUM: Numbers in only one ear
FRANCE: Example: 2F3 AU610 Left ear (2)=month (F)= France (30 = year (AU610) identification certificate number
GERMANY: Example 4712 T13 Left ear (4) = month (7)= year (12) number in register. Right ear: (T) initial of the state, (13) club number
USA: No organised tattooing sequence, but each breeder registers their own tattoo with ARBA.

Unless the rabbit was actually shown in the UK, the BRC may not have any record. Only rabbits that are shown are registered in their owner's name.... breeding stock are not recorded.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

It is a netherland dwarf

Gorgeous rabbit!

It came from one of our suppliers at work and when i noticed the tattoos today i put it straight out the back and thought to try and see if its a stolen rabbit or anything!!!


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

Bradders100 said:


> It came from one of our suppliers at work and when i noticed the tattoos today i put it straight out the back and thought to try and see if its a stolen rabbit or anything!!!


May be simply sold on.... but you should be able to work out what country it's from, and its age, from the tattoo. You could even try to trace its breeder on the Continent.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes that is what we are hoping, obviously we do not want to be associated with anything dodgey at all so we are going to try and find out as best we can, i am going to ring the BRC tomorrow morning and see what we can do


Very stunning rabbit though!

Lets just hope it isnt anything dodgey!!!


----------

